# Broguts' konversion korner



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

every time a make a cool conversion it will be posted here

this week: 'Ard Boy Nob

used:whfb orc warlord choppa, black orc head, two shootas, one slugga arm (for the twl shoota to go on), warlord sholder plate, boys shoulder plate, nob torso, pack of ammo, tankbusta bomb, and the one pair of boyz legs that always gets left behind


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey! That sounds really cool, but you might consider posting stuff like this
here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=35
or here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=27

The first is the project log forum, the second is the modeling, etc. forum.

Unfortunately most picture hosting sites are surfblocked from where I am, but I'll certainly be checking that out when I get home.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Simple but effective convertion nice job.

I suggest you remove the mould lines and drill out the gun barrels if not planning to already.

Look forward to see more Painboy and Big Mek ecksperyments.


I can move the thread which do you want it in Bogrot?


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I plan on several unda bosses conversions (unda bosses being the warbosses beneath Broguts) including a sneaky Zog 'Ead and a Kernal

also I have some great bitz in the mail for my chapter master: Odysseus


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Simple but effective convertion nice job.
> 
> I suggest you remove the mould lines and drill out the gun barrels if not planning to already.
> 
> ...


go ahead

//


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I recommend project logs. If this is an ongoing work, it'll fit right in there. 

Looks good! Greenskin work is always fun to see!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Snap

Once again look forward to seeing the unda bosses.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Zog Ead's been done for about four months now so I should show him



dont remember much just that his head is from a mega nob and his spear is from a big shoota barrel and a choppa blade

some time I should write some apoc rules for him.

so far I have infiltrate and an ability with the spear and when he is attached to a kommando squad they gain +1 weapon skill (I'm really mean)


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Suitably Orky good work


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

No! My precious Snikrot's been replaced! 

Nice model, I like the back holster and spear, though the latter appears a trifle bent.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

well he made it himself, so its going to be a bit bent


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Broguts said:


> well he made it himself, so its going to be a bit bent


This is true for any Ork technology.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm back!

here is my wonderful chapter master: Odysseus


































I used: the master of the arsenal's sword and body, the targeter head from the commander sprue, the aquila back pack from the commander sprue, the combi plasma from the commander sprue, a left handed boltpistol arm, some clippers and my greenstuff 

first I put him on his base and put the sword on. Then I put the head and backpack on. Then I clipped the hand off the combi plasma and the bolt pistol off the other arm and glued them together, then I cut just below the elbow where it would join with the arm, greenstuffed and done

this was a pretty in-depth conversion I did but was also very short only taking me twenty minutes.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like your big ork. Nice job. Deathskulls yay!


----------

